
Microsoft Teams Now Available for Linux - sabana
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Microsoft-Teams-Blog/Microsoft-Teams-is-now-available-on-Linux/ba-p/1056267
======
simonblack
I predict that in 5-10 years from now, Microsoft will return to its roots as a
general-software company producing apps that run on multiple operating
systems. Its main cash-cow however, will be software running on Linux.

------
blaser-waffle
Neat. One step closer to using my own Linux laptop in lieu of the companies
standard-issue M$ laptop.

Would still rather use Slack though. Teams needs to work on their interface.

~~~
pathartl
This is a pretty common sentiment whenever Teams comes up on HN. In what ways
is Slack's interface better?

~~~
chrisandchris
In my opinion:

\- Teams does not keep that much history on the computer and needs to go very
early to the internet and retrieve more history (basically as soon as you
start scrolling). Slack keeps quite much history on the computer.

\- Teams does not support simultaneous logins. Need to switch to another
account - log out and log in again! Slack supports that since quite some time.

\- I‘m not actually sure whether Teams supports threads or not. If they do,
that speaks for the UI (i didn‘t find it then). If they don‘t, it‘s a feature
I love in Slack.

\- Generally I think Teams can do quite a lot ot of stuff but everything needs
a bit more clicks than Slack. Channels are hidden behind „Chats“ rather than
having a shortcut, ...

~~~
pathartl
\- Yeah it's a little annoying

\- This is currently my only notable complaint about the platform. This is
kind of a pain point with anything MS/365 these days. Some things will let you
switch accounts no problem, others not so much

\- Teams does have threads. It was one of the features that made it stand out
when it first release. I'm not sure why it would be considered bad UX/UI
though, you just click reply under someone's message?

\- I can understand the confusion to this sort of, but ultimately it comes
down to the purpose of Slack vs Teams. Teams isn't just chat, it's positioning
itself to be essentially your company intranet. Being able to pin OneNote
notebooks, DevOps boards, Word Docs, etc to the tabs on the top bar has been
very useful for us. MS also seems to be working on some very deep
integration/features tat have yet to fully materialized. Kaizala is something
that has been deprecated and all effort is being pushed to bring its features
to Teams.

One more thing I'd like to throw in is I've never had an issue with the
quality of calls, be it audio or video. We also use Microsoft Phone System so
Teams ends up being our virtual handset. It's pretty fantastic and has been
the best implementation I've seen.

All this being said, if Discord had an enterprise solution I'd almost prefer
it. The ability to just drop into a voice channel and the management of roles
is just SO good.

~~~
chrisandchris
I‘m probably a bit biased because I use Slack a lot and when I‘m using Teams
it‘s more because I‘m forced to.

The thing about threads is that they don‘t behave the same as in Slack. It‘s
not that they are shown as a single entry inside the history (collapsed),
rather they are responses which contain the original message in it. Of course,
opinions differ and sometimes I think Slack threads confusing. But it‘s how I
grep up and what I got to like.

I think that is also the one thing that makes Teams very bad (not in
comparison, but in absolute terms): it tries to be a lot of things but does
not really excel at something. For example, calls have amazing quality but
it‘s just not possible to share more than 1 screen at the same time. So we
still have to use TeamViewer to control anothers computer. Document
integration feels a bit like Sharepoint and OneDrive, but it‘s really
sonething in between.

In general, I think Teams biggest advantage is just the close integration into
the whole Microsoft stack. That is something they can do quite well. I also
think it‘s not something to boil down on Teams vs. Slack because they try to
be something different even when they have similarities.

------
breakingcups
Meanwhile half the signup flow of Teams still tries to convince you that using
Edge is the only way to continue.

------
parvenu74
Is Teams not an Electron app? I gather that it's not otherwise it would have
been on Linux long ago...

~~~
kup0
It is an Electron app. A couple of simple online searches lead to that
conclusion. It may be that MS still wanted to test/tweak it before packaging
or releasing it for Linux

